# 2 first generation litters for me



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

2 first pure litters of these colours to be bred here by me  obviously i've had PEW's and fawns pop up in many litters but this is my first Fawn x Fawn litter and my first show line PEW x PEW litter and i'm dead chuffed despite it not being very exciting, lol

anyway both had litters of 8 and i took them down to 6, all nice and chunky, Fawn litter looks like 3 fawns and 3 argente that i won't be keeping as i've just discontinued my argente line as of today.

Some PEW's already showing potential for size, ears and tails


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

They are gorgeous - I just *love* PEW <3


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

PEW LOVE!!!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i like your goldy woldy ones ahhhh love :love1


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

White squishy love. <3 What amazing ears on those babies!


----------



## christina (Jun 4, 2012)

These are goregous! <3


----------

